# deck header over concrete steps and other deck questions



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

planning on putting in a deck. the space between the concrete steps/stoop and the door sill is 7 1/4 in.can i notch out the 2x8 or 2x10 (which ever i plan on using) or should i bust out that section of the concrete. also, i'm trying to determine where the concrete footings go. the house is on a L shape. the size of the deck is 18x28. i came up with 2 rows of 5 footings.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

bobcatnj said:


> planning on putting in a deck. the space between the concrete steps/stoop and the door sill is 7 1/4 in.can i notch out the 2x8 or 2x10 (which ever i plan on using) or should i bust out that section of the concrete. also, i'm trying to determine where the concrete footings go. the house is on a L shape. the size of the deck is 18x28. i came up with 2 rows of 5 footings.


Can't help with footing layout without some sort of dimensioned plan view showing the deck/framing.

You can't notch dimension lumber at the bearing points and expect it to perform. If you need a 2x10 header to carry the loads, you need to get adequate bearing for the member's full depth with no notches. Why not up-set it into the floor framing instead of below the framing???


----------



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

what do you mean by that?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Dimension lumber is graded, and cannot be ripped, notched, overdrilled, or otherwise modified without voiding the grade and thereby alterting the wood's structural characteristics. 

Logic states that if you take a #2 2x10 and notch 4" out of it at the bearing, you've created a #2 2x6. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

This board you're looking at notching, it's the ledger board, yes? Will it be attached to the house or will the deck be freestanding?

In either case, you're talking about a deck that is maybe 12" off the ground. Notch away but support each side.

If you're attaching the ledger board to the house, make sure there is adequate fastening at each end of the notched area. If it's a freestanding deck, make sure there are supports for the joists on either side of the stoop.

I'm attaching a pic of a ground level deck I built w/ a concrete step in the way. Notice the beam ends supporting the joists on either side of the step. The notched joists are sitting directly on the concrete so there's no room for movement. In that case, the ledger board is just a rim joist, holding the joist ends from twisting. It's not a structural support piece so notching it doesn't affect the structure's stability.

Mac


----------



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

the deck is going to be about 3ft off the ground. the ledger and joist boards in that section will be notched.

i still havent decided what to do yet.


----------



## Linc (May 9, 2008)

*I have the exact situation*

I have a large sliding glass door (8' wide) w/ a concrete step leading out to the old patio (soon to be deck). The concrete step is 6" below the interior floor level. The ground/grade is 15" below the interior floor level. I'm attaching a picture for reference. 

I am asking if notching the joists along that concrete step, attching to ledger and resting on concrete step is OK. My deck will be at most 24" off the ground at its' highest point.

Thanks for any help or insight you can provide. 

-Linc (first post)


----------

